# Rosslare Ferry Terminal Stopover



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone know if it is possible to stay overnight at the ferry terminal in Rosslare. We will be travelling from Belfast to get the ferry next morning to Pembroke and will need somewhere to stop overnight?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It was two years ago. We didn't, but saw others who did, though things may have changed so better wait for more up to date info.

Dave 8O


----------



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

There is no problem staying in Rosslare. You can park just outside the check-in area or there is a car park just beside the terminal building. There is a sign saying you have to pay to park but we have stayed there numerous times and never paid anything.
Hope this is helpful


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Park along next to the hedge as you face the check-in kiosks, we've done it loads of times and never a problem, it is best to arrive after the last evening ferry has departed, about 10 ish.


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

SineadandTony said:


> There is no problem staying in Rosslare. You can park just outside the check-in area or there is a car park just beside the terminal building. There is a sign saying you have to pay to park but we have stayed there numerous times and never paid anything.
> Hope this is helpful


We travelled last year heading to the UK and stayed to the right of the terminal building. As SineadandTony said you'll see the pay parking machines but there were about 6-8 motorhomes and caravans, and 4 truck cabs tucked in there  and no one used the parking ticket machines. One or two of the guys working at the port passed by going to work in the morning and didn't bat an eye.

You can just see the edge of the terminal building on the right and I was standing on the bank between the car park and the sea wall. You will drive towards the terminal and head for the right hand corner.


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

And a slightly different pic :


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Or St Margarets Campsite is 15mins away if you want a Campsite.
If you ring off season they will let you park. 
We parked several times at port, no problem, just a bit noisy.


----------

